# Curly Koa lidded bowl



## West River WoodWorks (Jan 14, 2015)

I recently bought the Carter Hollow Roller, and I new what I wanted to use it on. A beautiful piece of curly koa that I have had for a while.
The lid is a piece of amazouque and the handle is made from wenge.
A fun and challenging project, especially reverse chucking!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 16 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Jan 14, 2015)

Speechless.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 14, 2015)

Dang that is pretty! Imagine how many pen blanks that could have been

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 14, 2015)

Beautiful shimmery piece. It's a shame there isn't some way to salvage all the wood that was inside the bowl.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 14, 2015)

dam beautiful bowl tom awsome job and finnish  duck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Speechless.


@West River WoodWorks, there are a lot of forum members who will love you if you can keep posting more pictures that get this result!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 14, 2015)

WOW! Awesome piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 14, 2015)

That's beautiful! I love the Asian flare that the handle brings... and who wouldn't love that curly koa?!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 14, 2015)

SENC said:


> @West River WoodWorks, there are a lot of forum members who will love you if you can keep posting more pictures that get this result!



You're "number one" Henry.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 14, 2015)

Sweet...I bet I know someone who just wants to find out what the shavings smell like. 
Nice work, and the lid works well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 14, 2015)

Cool design! And of course the wood speaks for it's self. I imagine chunks of Curly Koa are pretty hard to come by....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 14, 2015)

Wow Tom - Thats a huge hunk of CK and you did it justice. Nice turn!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS (Jan 14, 2015)

This is just a gorgeous piece! Wonderful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 15, 2015)

Beautiful piece !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Jan 15, 2015)

Gorgeous! The curly koa is spectacular!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 15, 2015)

Fantastic job on that beautiful wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

